# Very fat Bone fish!!!!



## Omar_Guillen (Mar 14, 2009)

This was caught in south florida on 3/12/09 fishing with Alfred Cortone on his Hells Bay Guide. It was a little windy and a bit wet, But very much worth it!! This fish was extreamly fat! The picture does not do it justice!!! 
Capt. Omar Guillen
www.SeasideStudiosFL.com


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

WOW 
What a beaut for sure. A fish of a lifetime!
What did it go for? a fly or bait?


----------



## Omar_Guillen (Mar 14, 2009)

A live shrimp


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice fish


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

That's a MONSTER!!!  
How much did it weigh?


----------



## Omar_Guillen (Mar 14, 2009)

Not sure, we forgot the boga [smiley=puke.gif]
We think it was some where between 12 and 15lbs. Alfred says he has weighed several 10 pound fish and he said this one dwarfed them. You have no idea how disapointed I was when we could not find the scale [smiley=fun_84.gif]


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow, that's a monster bone!

I was in the Bahamas a few weeks back, visited Atlantis, and they have some big bonefish in their super-cool aquarium, this reminded of those. I was back on vacation for a minute, now back to work...

Nice fish!


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Big...yes! Next time he should hold it a little closer to his body. What if the guy is 3' tall and that bone is really only 18".... :


----------

